# Obduction auf GOG für umsonst - Angebot abgelaufen.



## Maverick3k (30. Mai 2019)

*Obduction auf GOG für umsonst - Angebot abgelaufen.*

Hi,

zur Abwechslung gibt es mal wieder ein DRM-freies Spiel zum abstauben: Obduction.


Copy+Paste von GOG:



> Um Obduction ® kostenlos zu erhalten, besucht man die  GOG.COM-Startseite, scrollt nach unten und klickt auf die Schaltfläche  auf dem Werbebanner, um das Spiel zur Bibliothek hinzuzufügen.
> _Das Giveaway endet am 1. Juni 2019, 23.59 Uhr MEZ._


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Obduction auf GOG für umsonst*

Danke für den Hinweis!
DRM-freie Spiele für umsonst - da lacht das Herz. (Speziell, wenn man aus Schwaben kommt. Bitte hasst mich nicht.)
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Maverick3k (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: Obduction auf GOG für umsonst*

Aktion abgelaufen.


----------

